# Pipe locater



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I had thought to get me a pipe locater. I know they get rather pricey. Was hoping to be able to get one without spending a fortune. Any thoughts on what brands? Supply and waste lines like under slabs, under earth and such.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

This is the one we have at the shop. I like it cause its not too fancy and it doesnt take too much reading to operate it. Not sure of the price though.... www.ditchwitch.com


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

looks nice, does it locate supply as well as sewer? How does it work on different pipes, PVC, ABS, cast Iron, Galvanize and so on?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It has different freq. to pick up plastics. You can tell it what type of material you are trying to locate. Works great if you have a tracer line.... but 9 times out of ten there isnt one, except for buried gas lines. I usually use it to track water lines and it has worked well for me. Got me within 6" of the line everytime. When I track sewers I usually use the Gen-Eye camera and use the locater that comes with it to pin-point my camera head. To be honest I havent used it on sewers yet. Just water and gas lines....


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I would like to be able to locate under concrete slabs mostly. Trying to guess at where the line is under the slab gets a bit old. I can get close, but its a bummer to be so close, yet going the wrong way


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

True.... The tramitter is reliable. When we call in a one-call to locate lines that is the same equipment they use. I dont have any complaints about it at all.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ridgid Navitrack.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Killer, I agree with you. Navitrack by Ridgid is great! I own two of the to go along with our Ridgid See Snake.

USP45...Locators will not locate Plastics, They will trace steel, copper, aluminum, any electrical line as long it has current. What Plumberman was refering to when locating buried sewer piping is that you may need to push a signal transmitter into the line and locate the signal. Some Camera's come with transmitters in them, transmitting at 516hz.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes sir.... thats what I meant. Although, like I said it will track tracer lines on plastic pipe.... like C900 if they have one buried with the pipe.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I own the ridgid sr-20 and it is second to none,truly a precision tool.I have the 5 and 10 watt transmitters,and the clamp-on transmitter ,as well as the 512hz sondes that attach to the small and large k-series ridgid cables.


----------

